# '65 GTO Fuel Line(s)?



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

It's my understanding that '65 GTOs do not have a return fuel line however, mine has two steel lines that appear to be original. It has PS, PB, AT, factory AC. One line measures 5/16" O.D. And connects to the fuel pick-up/sending unit in the tank. The other measures 1/4" O.D. I presume the 1/4" line is a return line but do not what it should connect to on the engine, i.e. Fuel pump, carb? I do not know the purpose on this return line. I bought a new fuel tank sending unit but it too has provisions for the return line. My plan is to block off the 1/4 line but just wanted to know why it's there and what should it connect to. My car also has vent tube near the gas filler tube so I would think the 1/4 line is a vent line(?). Any advice on this is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

'66 AC equipped cars had a vapor return line that ran back to filler neck to a "U" shaped vent pipe.
I think '65 is the same for cars with AC.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. My 65 has a fitting on the tank sending unit for the fuel line return (1/4" OD). But what does it connect to on the engine? The original carter fuel pump nor the new Edelbrock fuel pump has any provision for a return line. Does the return line connect to one of the ports on the Q-Jet?


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Using the correct fuel filter*

The return line connects to the small outlet on the correct fuel filter, AC GF-98.

You can see it here :https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...32A&order_number_e=NDIxODM4Mw==
&web_access=Y


----------

